#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  > Вегетарианство >  > > >  >  >  существуют ли сибиряки - строгие вегетарианцы?

## Дмитрон

Привет!
Большую часть жизни прожил в Сибири.
Там где зима 4 месяца и температура зимой в среднем -25С.
В Индии став временно вегетарианцем чувствовал себя легко и непринужденно, стал улыбаться. Ко мне пришла романтика.
Но в РФ быть им сложно, главным образом из-за климата.
Считаю, что быть строгим вегетарианцем в Сибири - подвиг, такие люди, на мой взгляд, полностью соблюдают первый обет панчашилы.

----------


## Радис

А разве в Сибири живут на улице/не топят и плохо одеваются?

Есть много тёплых вегетерианских блюд, и супов. 
Не совсем вижу связь между Сибирью и проблематичностью вегетерианства. Можете дать конкретные примеры которые вы несмогли обойти?

----------

Аньезка (08.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013), Читтадхаммо (05.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> А разве в Сибири живут на улице/не топят и плохо одеваются?
> Есть много тёплых вегетерианских блюд, и супов. 
> Не совсем вижу связь между Сибирью и проблематичностью вегетерианства. Можете дать конкретные примеры которые вы несмогли обойти?


Строгое вегетарианство я понимаю, как вегетарианство, при котором даже яйца и животные масла не едят.
Это физически в Сибири тяжело быть строгим вегетарианцем.

----------


## Ашвария

Подруга моя, однако, на Чукотке живёт. Она русская, родом из Воронежа. Очень многие годы вегетарианка (там яиц не едят, потому что там куры не живут :Smilie: ).
Хлебом лисиц на берегу океана кормит, приобщает к вегетарианской пище (фоты присылала: лопают хлеб как русские Шарики колбасу).
Ягоды-фрукты у них, правда, летом все в прошлом году были по 500 руб/кг, в этом неудобно спрашивать было; да у них с мужем и на это удовольствие зарплат хватает, говорят. Тем более лета того отсилы (оттепели) два месяца.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Подруга моя, однако, на Чукотке живёт. Она русская, родом из Воронежа. Очень многие годы вегетарианка (там яиц не едят, потому что там куры не живут).
> Хлебом лисиц на берегу океана кормит, приобщает к вегетарианской пище (фоты присылала: лопают хлеб как русские Шарики колбасу).
> Ягоды-фрукты у них, правда, летом все в прошлом году были по 500 руб/кг, в этом неудобно спрашивать было; да у них с мужем и на это удовольствие зарплат хватает, говорят. Тем более лета того отсилы (оттепели) два месяца.


Еще в холодном климате все вегетарианское почти всегда привозное. Быть строгим вегетарианцем еще и дорого. А в Восточной Сибири зарплата в лучшем случае 25 тыс. рублей.

----------


## Радис

> Строгое вегетарианство я понимаю, как вегетарианство, при котором даже яйца и животные масла не едят.
> Это физически в Сибири тяжело быть строгим вегетарианцем.


Вы наверное говорите о веганах.
Яйца и животные масла не являются необходимым условием для жизни.

Если дорого быть веганом, то можно поставить вопрос иначе и спросить сколько стоит жизнь/рабство.




> Подруга моя, однако, на Чукотке живёт. Она русская, родом из Воронежа. Очень многие годы вегетарианка (там яиц не едят, потому что там куры не живут).
> Хлебом лисиц на берегу океана кормит, приобщает к вегетарианской пище (фоты присылала: лопают хлеб как русские Шарики колбасу).
> Ягоды-фрукты у них, правда, летом все в прошлом году были по 500 руб/кг, в этом неудобно спрашивать было; да у них с мужем и на это удовольствие зарплат хватает, говорят. Тем более лета того отсилы (оттепели) два месяца.


Предостерегите вашу подругу в том что есть злаки для хищников - вредно для здаровья. Когда котов кормят "камушками" которые состоят из злаков и лишь пару % из мяса, то у них развиваются сердечно-сосудистые проблемы и возникают проблемы с моче-испусканием и тд.

Мудрым действием было бы давать соответствующую пищу соответствующим ЖС, иначе это медвежья услуга. Мы - приматы, травоядные, сырым мясом питаться не можем из за слабого желудочного сока, но хищникам мясо - необходимо.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вы наверное говорите о веганах.
> Яйца и животные масла не являются необходимым условием для жизни.
> 
> Если дорого быть веганом, то можно поставить вопрос иначе и спросить сколько стоит жизнь/рабство.


Я понимаю веганство как *самый жесткий вид отказа от употребления в пищу любой животной пищи*.
Мне кажется таким был Стив Джобс.

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Радис

> Я понимаю веганство как *самый жесткий вид отказа от употребления в пищу любой животной пищи*.
> Мне кажется таким был Стив Джобс.


Да тоже слышал подобное. Ещё Тайсон веганец и там много всяких "личностей".
Я тоже таким был и являюсь, если конечно не считать того факта что я иногда принимаю в пищу сыр, но исключительно когда он мне дан. Живу прекрастно, дома топят, голым по улице не хожу.

----------

Дмитрон (05.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Ещё Тайсон веганец и там много всяких "личностей".


Он ухо откусил. :Confused:

----------

Радис (05.07.2013)

----------


## Аурум

"Вегетарианец" в переводе с сибирского - "Криворукий охотник".

----------

Светлана Тарасевич (07.07.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Да тоже слышал подобное. Ещё Тайсон веганец и там много всяких "личностей".
> Я тоже таким был и являюсь, если конечно не считать того факта что я иногда принимаю в пищу сыр, но исключительно когда он мне дан. Живу прекрастно, дома топят, голым по улице не хожу.


А сыр -- это мясо?

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А сыр -- это мясо?


Мясо, мясо.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (05.07.2013)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Привет!
> Большую часть жизни прожил в Сибири.
> Там где зима 4 месяца и температура зимой в среднем -25С.
> В Индии став временно вегетарианцем чувствовал себя легко и непринужденно, стал улыбаться. Ко мне пришла романтика.
> Но в РФ быть им сложно, главным образом из-за климата.
> Считаю, что быть строгим вегетарианцем в Сибири - подвиг, такие люди, на мой взгляд, полностью соблюдают первый обет панчашилы.


Это не подвиг. Это трансформация сознания. 15 лет не ем мясо, живя в Забайкалье, и ничего. Бегаю марафоны, занимаюсь тайцзицюань. Раньше когда я ел мясо, я думал, что без него и недели не проживу. Всё это стереотипы неправильного мышления. Вегетарианство не сильно зависит сейчас от климата. Мясо забирает силу, усиливает похоть и гнев, приносит различные болезни, особенно сердечно-сосудистые и т.д.
Правда, питаться вегетарианцу нужно правильно.
В основе должны быть зерновые. Второстепенные, вспомогательные продукты - овощи.
У меня есть друзья, которые мясо не едят больше 20 лет. Ребята весом под 90-100 кг. Занимаются каратэ, ушу, спортом.
То, что мясо даёт силу - это миф. Оно наоборот забирает силу.
От яиц толка мало, они вредны для желудка.

----------

Joy (06.07.2013), SlavaR (09.07.2013), Аньезка (08.07.2013), Дмитрон (08.07.2013), Радис (06.07.2013), Ритл (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2013)

----------


## Joy

Вегетарианцем можно быть повсеместно.
Единожды в день съедаю 50 г овсянки до полудня, плюс вода, витамины и жирные кислоты в капсулах - и все гуд. Физнагрузка средняя.
Когда нет цели в жизни - тогда и тянет наполнить живот. 
Привязанность к вкусам не на языке даже, а в уме. Когда предельно внимателен к тому, что ешь, просто отмечаешь разные вкусы, как прикосновения/звуки/запахи/визуалы, и принимаешь пищу как лекарство. 
И все на пользу идет: в силу и в жизнь.

----------

Радис (06.07.2013), Ритл (06.07.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (06.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Это не подвиг. Это трансформация сознания. 15 лет не ем мясо, живя в Забайкалье, и ничего. Бегаю марафоны, занимаюсь тайцзицюань. Раньше когда я ел мясо, я думал, что без него и недели не проживу. Всё это стереотипы неправильного мышления. Вегетарианство не сильно зависит сейчас от климата. Мясо забирает силу, усиливает похоть и гнев, приносит различные болезни, особенно сердечно-сосудистые и т.д.
> Правда, питаться вегетарианцу нужно правильно.
> В основе должны быть зерновые. Второстепенные, вспомогательные продукты - овощи.
> У меня есть друзья, которые мясо не едят больше 20 лет. Ребята весом под 90-100 кг. Занимаются каратэ, ушу, спортом.
> То, что мясо даёт силу - это миф. Оно наоборот забирает силу.
> От яиц толка мало, они вредны для желудка.


Вы совершили подвиг. Таково мое мнение.)

----------


## Дмитрон

> Вегетарианцем можно быть повсеместно.
> Единожды в день съедаю 50 г овсянки до полудня, плюс вода, витамины и жирные кислоты в капсулах - и все гуд. Физнагрузка средняя.
> Когда нет цели в жизни - тогда и тянет наполнить живот. 
> Привязанность к вкусам не на языке даже, а в уме. Когда предельно внимателен к тому, что ешь, просто отмечаешь разные вкусы, как прикосновения/звуки/запахи/визуалы, и принимаешь пищу как лекарство. 
> И все на пользу идет: в силу и в жизнь.


Но ведь Вы на Юге живете. Там климат не настолько тяжел. Яблони цветут.)

----------


## Joy

> Но ведь Вы на Юге живете. Там климат не настолько тяжел. Яблони цветут.)


Не верьте рекламе ; ) Краснодарский край - в первую очередь рассадник онкологических, сердечно-сосудистых и эндокринных заболеваний. Повышенный радиоактивный фон. Хваленые кубанские урожаи выращиваются дважды в сезон за счет нещадного количества вредных химических удобрений. На пустующих полях колосятся моря амброзии - для местных т. н. курортный сезон (июль-сентябрь) - сущий ад, практически каждый страдает от жестокой аллергии. Море грязное, заповедные места отстроены под правительственные дачи. В связи с олимпиадой Сочи превращен в одну сплошную пыльную стройку. Количество автомобилей в Краснодаре превышает все разумные пределы. С берега реки Кубань, купание в которой тоже дорого обойдется здоровью, можно полюбоваться на черную пелену смога, затянувшую небо над городом. Сельская же местность преимущественно вымирает: за неимением хоть какой-нибудь работы, жители устремляются в Краснодар, заполняя множащиеся высотные гетто на окраинах.
А яблони. Яблони пару недель в году цветут.

----------


## Дмитрон

> Не верьте рекламе ; ) Краснодарский край - в первую очередь рассадник онкологических, сердечно-сосудистых и эндокринных заболеваний. Повышенный радиоактивный фон. Хваленые кубанские урожаи выращиваются дважды в сезон за счет нещадного количества вредных химических удобрений. На пустующих полях колосятся моря амброзии - для местных т. н. курортный сезон (июль-сентябрь) - сущий ад, практически каждый страдает от жестокой аллергии. Море грязное, заповедные места отстроены под правительственные дачи. В связи с олимпиадой Сочи превращен в одну сплошную пыльную стройку. Количество автомобилей в Краснодаре превышает все разумные пределы. С берега реки Кубань, купание в которой тоже дорого обойдется здоровью, можно полюбоваться на черную пелену смога, затянувшую небо над городом. Сельская же местность преимущественно вымирает: за неимением хоть какой-нибудь работы, жители устремляются в Краснодар, заполняя множащиеся высотные гетто на окраинах.
> А яблони. Яблони пару недель в году цветут.


Понятно

----------


## Еше Нинбо

> Вы совершили подвиг. Таково мое мнение.)


Это не подвиг, а типа разминки перед стартом. 
Вот подвиг:
http://3100.lebedev.org.ua/

----------

Дмитрон (08.07.2013)

----------


## Дмитрон

Оказывается существуют.)

----------

